# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 11.5.1] Appel procdure stocke Oracle 10g

## paperjam

Bonjour, 

Je ralise une monte de version PB 9 -> 11.5.
J'ai donc une version de PB 11.5.1 build 4740.

Lors d'un appel d'une procdure Oracle (10g) je rcupre un message d'erreur que je n'avais pas avant migration :

L'appel : 


```
SQLCA.nom_proc(...
```

Il y a un nombre important de paramtres : 
- 12 de type string en IN
- 1 de type string en OUT
- 33 de type DOUBLE[] en OUT

L'erreur Oracle est la suivante



> ORA-06513 
> PL/SQL "index for PL/SQL table out of range for host langage ORA-06512


Si je lance manuellement la procdure depuis un diteur SQL, je n'ai pas d'erreur. Il s'agit donc bien d'un problme d'change de donnes entre PB et oracle.

Le message d'erreur indique un problme de taille ou d'index de tableau : j'ai bien vrifi le dimensionnement des tableaux.

Si qq  une ide...

----------

